# Has anyone used this (dry) trace fertilizer?



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Usually when people are referring to trace elements for EI dosing they seem to be referring to Plantex CSM+B. This isn't a dry fert though, it seems to be a liquid, unless I'm mistaken.

I've got "Trip Tonic" Trace Elements dry ferts which IS actually dry. Unfortunately I can't find nutrient content anywhere to compare it to CSM+B.

Has anyone used this stuff or know anything about it? 

Purchased it at the little hydroponics supply store by Dupont and Duffering (Grow It All Hydroponics)).

Thanks for any info 

(I was mistaken, CSM+B is dry, but still any info on this stuff, is it the same?)


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Same question +1 (no point in starting a second thread for the same question)


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

never tried it but I wouldn't use it until you find out what's in it. It could have high levels of copper or something else nasty that might cause serious issues.

It's odd that the store doesn't know the ingredients of a product hey sell. They should be able to find out from the manufacturer what's in it. Someone has to have a ingredient list.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

So I did some calling around and yes, the "TripTonic" is an in-store relabeling. The provider is DNF. I also managed to get a contents analysis of the DNF trace.

To those curious about the contents of this fertilizer (I see someone else had this same question)...

*DNF*
Fe 7% 
B 1.3% 
Mn 2% 
Zn 0.4%
Cu 0.1%
Mo 0.06%



> CSM is composed of 1.50% total magnesium, .10% copper, 7.00% iron, 2.00% manganese, 0.06% molybdenum, 0.40% zinc plus boron.


http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=infopage3

So there you go... This stuff is basically just CSM+B... I've wrote back asking if there is magnesium in this trace since they seem to have left it out of the content analysis so I'm waiting for a reply to verify whether this is exactly the same as CSM+B or whether it lacks magnesium (easy enough to add yourself if you must). And I haven't been able to find a boron content on CSM+B to compare it.

I've been using this for 2 weeks now, everything is looking good. I keep cherry shrimp in this tank and so far have had no issues from it. I make no guarantees about using this product with inverts though so dose at your own risk and keep an eye on things.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

CSM does not have boron, so when you add the boron and get CSM+B, the boron content is 1.18%.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

does anyone have an address and phone number for this hydroponics store at dupont and dufferin? Thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

sujeev87 said:


> does anyone have an address and phone number for this hydroponics store at dupont and dufferin? Thanks.


Grow it All Hydroponics
TORONTO
(416) 588-9595
at DuPont and Dufferin Street
165 Geary Ave.,
Toronto, ON
Canada


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Just FYI I double checked with them and *there is no magnesium* in this, unlike CSM+B. Of course magnesium is easy enough to dose yourself, just be aware of this


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

First, I wanna thank you for this post  I have been looking for the dry ferts near DT Toronto and finally got them. THC has no more stock and Bustan on Eastern Avenue told me that what I'm looking for is soooo old school  and that they don't have it.

So I went to Grow it all near Dufferin. Luckily, they had the ferts. 
I noticed that one of the containers says Potassium Phosphate and when I checked the thread http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12269 here, it calls for Mono Potassium Phosphate.

I am now a bit confused.

Did you also get the same thing from them?

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Potassium phosphate is a very generic term; it could refer to either KH2PO4, K2HPO4 or the rarer K3PO4. You probably have one of the first two.

Either is fine for our purposes.


----------

